# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  получить инициацию

## Ирина Баленкова

Хари Кришна.
не знала в каком разделе форума писать , поэтому решила сюда.
 Я читаю пранаму мантру  с февраля этого года, на след.фестиваль Садху санга хочу получить инициацию, поэтому хочу узнать что для 
этого нужно сделать.
я знаю что нужно бхакта программ пройти и тест сдать, это наверно как минимум, но я мать двоих маленьких детей и не могу записаться на курс , чтоб каждую неделю приезжать и заниматься, детей не с кем оставить, поэтому не знаю как быть.
кто может подссазать что делать и как стать достойной ученицей гуру.
спасибо

----------


## Вистара дас

http://www.vayun.ru/kursy_z.htm
Заочные курсы Вайшнавского университета.
Свяжитесь с ними, уверен - Вы найдете подходящий вариант для себя.

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

> http://www.vayun.ru/kursy_z.htm
> Заочные курсы Вайшнавского университета.
> Свяжитесь с ними, уверен - Вы найдете подходящий вариант для себя.


cпасибо.

еще вопрос , тест на первую инициацию тоже сдавать  в университете??заочно??

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

> http://www.vayun.ru/kursy_z.htm
> Заочные курсы Вайшнавского университета.


Харе Кришна! :vanca calpa: 
И что, через обучение в вашем унивирситете, реально можно получить инициацию у выбранного Гуру? :shok:

----------


## Вистара дас

Нет, конечно  :smilies: 
В Вайшавском университет Вы можете пройти курс обучения, который необходим для получения духовного посвящения.
А само посвящение необходимо просить у выбранного духовного учителя.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Кто-то должен дать рекомендацию на инициацию. Тот, кто отвечает за Вас и хорошо знает Вас, наставник. Без рекомендации инициацию не получить. Тот, кто дает рекомендацию, берет на себя ответственность. Поэтому он должен быть уверен в Вашей способности следовать обетам. В духовной жизни мы действуем под руководством более опытных преданных.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Кто-то должен дать рекомендацию на инициацию. Тот, кто отвечает за Вас и хорошо знает Вас, наставник. Без рекомендации инициацию не получить. Тот, кто дает рекомендацию, берет на себя ответственность. Поэтому он должен быть уверен в Вашей способности следовать обетам. В духовной жизни мы действуем под руководством более опытных преданных.


А кто может стать таким наставником? Один из членов групп бхакти врикш/нама хатты или надо обращаться к конкретным преданным с просьбой о наставничестве?

----------


## Вистара дас

Насколько я знаю, рекомендации на инициацию в Московской ятре могут давать севаки - старшие преданные, которые заботятся о какой-то группе подопечных. В бхакти-врикше - это Ангира Муни прабху, Кришнадас Кавирадж прабху и Преманджана прабху.
А наставником может стать любой, более опытный преданный, с которым у Вас развиваются отношения.

----------


## фарход

а практика махамантры, вот у меня вопрос, необходима ли инициация или достаточно освоить слова мантры? подскажите пожалуйста

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Повторять Харе Кришна Маха-мантру конечно же могут все, независимо от инициации.

----------

